# Back to Back WINS



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Whatever it is that is pushing this Knick-Team to come-out and WIN the First Quarter of the game (Marbury & Zach) this team need to keep it up.* 
Maybe in time and alot more of Marbury & Zach in the 1st Qtr. will rub off on the Crawford & Curry taking over the scoring in the first Qtr. on certain oponents. 
Not to bash any Knick Player after two WINS, but Q.Richardson need to put some overtime in Practice on his offensive scoring which he has not done since becomming a Knick. 

The Knicks bench is not all that however, they are DEEP and very few teams can outscore them in the end of the first qtr. and start of the 2nd qtr. WITH THEIR RELENTLESS ENERGY HUSTLE, so knowing this could tighten this Knick Team strategy. Alot of Balls were droping for the Knicks in this Jazz game and that was a good thing because they were dropping more for the Jazz whom shot 77% FG in part of the first half. 

Dont be shocked or surprise but finally both Marb & Craw scored 20 or more points each on some decent FG shooting. Is this the beginning of the Knicks Starting Backcourt Tandem finally comming together in their 4th season together? because if it is then the Knicks are on their way to a WINNING season when their "QUARTERBACKS" play as ONE with their Teammates, then the Two Starting-Guards will start to average over their 8 dimes in 60 minutes of playingtime together. 

Remarkable things happen in that Jazz Game beside Starbury & Crawford scoring over 20 points each in one game, Curry blocked 2 shots and only had 1 turnover, The Team only had 14 turnovers, Balkman hit a Jumpshot, the 9-Man rotation played relentless "Team-Defense" TOGETHER in the 2nd Half of the game for the WIN (not their individual stat-sheet), and the Knick Team hit 84% of their FT for this Knick-Home WIN!!! 

*Great Knick Game 

LETS GO KNICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:cheers:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

im just impressed with Zach man. Yea he'll get frustrated and not run down the court once in a while but you can almost pencil him in for near 20 and 10 every game. The man grabbed that huge Off Rebound near the end against the jazz and took it to the hole strong to give us a little extra breathing room. I would consider him our most consistent performer so far and he's only been with us what? less than 10 games or so. (also put in the fact that zach has been somewhat off on his Free Throw shooting this early season)

We SHOULD be a better team than last year. marbury already threw his yearly temper tantrum only thing that can stop us now is injuries. (and of course a better team)

the problem is that a lot of teams have improved in the east as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zach is a baller plain and simple. I watch quite a few Knick games and its just weird how many ways the guy can put the ball in a basket. And for a guy who can barely jump over a phone book, his ability to rebound is astounding. The Knicks look very formidable at home lol despite all the boos. How weird is that


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Lets make it back to back to back tiday


----------

